# What is your job/career?



## Arch2k (Oct 13, 2005)

Since we're doing "get to know you" threads like What is your age?, I thought I would start one on vocations.

What do you do for a livin'?


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 13, 2005)

Well I'll start off with mine. I'm one of those cursed lawyers.

Vic


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 13, 2005)

Lawyer (In House Counsel)
Preacher
Teaching Assistant
Seminary Student


----------



## youthevang (Oct 13, 2005)

Admin Assistant
Student


----------



## Puddleglum (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, I'm currently a full-time student. I've had several different jobs over the past couple of years (some part-time, some full-time): daycare assistant, biology tutor, respite care provider, nursing assistant / personal care attendent . . . 
Hopefully, in 2 years I'll be done with school and have my RN license!


----------



## Philip A (Oct 13, 2005)

I am a civilian mechanical design engineer for the Navy at China Lake. 
The security department allows me to tell you that I am an engineer on base 

I make cool toys for Navy flyboys.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 13, 2005)

I've had my share of jobs as well. Currently I'm a life and health insurance agent, focusing mainly on health.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 13, 2005)

I started out working on Fighter Jets in the Navy. Worked at a Dialysis Center for a while. Worked for a Christian bookstore while going to School. Worked for Minolta Business Systems as a Service Tecn. Been on Disability for going on four years. Viral Cardiomyopathy. A Virus almost killed my heart.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 13, 2005)

Student beyond full-time (18 credit hours)
Work at Chick-Fil-A part-time (23 hours a week)


----------



## Greg (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm an electrician. Been in the trade now for 10 years.


----------



## matt01 (Oct 13, 2005)

Behavioral Specialist--working with adults who have suffered traumatic brain injuries


----------



## Swampguy (Oct 13, 2005)

Teach English as a second language and international outreach


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 13, 2005)

Wife, momma, homemaker, teacher, dressmaker, and independant consultant.

Formerly a manuscript typist (my name is in a book!), nanny, temporary receptionist for a law group, church librarian, and sunday school secretary. (oh, and toss in waitress as well, but many have done that)

There's my resume...pretty simplistic.


----------



## wsw201 (Oct 13, 2005)

Commercial credit officer at JPMorganChase.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 13, 2005)

Former US Army Ranger. What else is there? Seriously.

Well, though nothing is as cool as being a Ranger, some other relatively highpoints in my vocational past are: I was a youth pastor, in college I was a teacher's assistant, I was a security supervisor at a very large company, and now I'm a chaplain candidate in the US Army.




[Edited on 10-14-2005 by SolaScriptura]


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 13, 2005)

matthew - that is quite a thought provoking avatar you've got!


----------



## HuguenotHelpMeet (Oct 13, 2005)

I am blessed to be a stay-at-home-full-time Mommy to a couple of little olive plants. I also am a HuguenotHelpMeet.

Before the kids, I worked with hubby at a lawfirm in DC. I was the receptionist for a couple of years and then the file manager.

I was a Sonic car hop in highschool as well as a grocery store cashier.

[Edited on 10-14-2005 by HuguenotHelpMeet]


----------



## LarryCook (Oct 13, 2005)

I was:
a cook at a fast food joint
a dishwasher at an officer's club
a salesman at sears
an army medic
an army helicopter pilot
a coast guard helicopter pilot
a navy helicopter flight instructor
a flightsafety classroom instructor
a usairways pilot instructor
unemployed
self-employed
unemployed

and now I'm a civilian helicopter ems pilot...and my eldest son's home schooling teacher/coach/mentor (5th grade)

and for the other thread, I'm 50

[Edited on 10-14-2005 by LarryCook]


----------



## Poimen (Oct 14, 2005)

I was a professional student for 7 years, a landscaper and car washer for a year and a half, an intern pastor for one year and now I am an ordained pastor.


----------



## Presbyrino (Oct 14, 2005)

Computer Programmer/Web Developer


----------



## Average Joey (Oct 14, 2005)

Wal-Mart overnight stocker.

Taking course to get Accounting Associate Degree.


----------



## brymaes (Oct 14, 2005)

Bi-vocational Minister.
My "secular vocation" has me working in shipping/recieving in a warehouse 3 days a week.
Also an M.Div candidate with Whitefield Theological Seminary.


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 14, 2005)

Seminary Student (16 credits)
Maintence worker (15 hrs/wk)
Cafeteria worker (5 hrs/wk)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 14, 2005)

Paralegal at a Washington, DC law firm.


----------



## BrianBowman (Oct 14, 2005)

Software Developer for the past 22 years of major "geek-friendly" file systems, device drivers, compiler code generator, various/sundry miscelleaous formats and low-level system utilites. Currently coding security related software for an object-oriented metadata server (co-inventor of a Patent-pending process for a portion of such). 

I speak Assembler, C, Java, SAS Datastep and Macro, SQL, etc. and hope to be reading Biblical Hebrew respectably in the next 3 years or so.  My English could be better 

[Edited on 10-14-2005 by BrianBowman]


----------



## JWJ (Oct 14, 2005)

Bi-vocational: Minister of the Gospel and Chemist.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Oct 14, 2005)

I've worked at:
libraries, 
Christian bookstores,
Paralegal in Philadelphia,
Graduate assistant,
Now for the government as an archivist


----------



## alwaysreforming (Oct 14, 2005)

Military Police
Loss Prevention
Life Insurance Salesman
Furniture Salesman
Retail sales/manager
Stockbroker
Entrepreneur 
Currently opening a fitness related franchise called "L.A. Boxing"


----------



## gwine (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Greg_
> I'm an electrician. Been in the trade now for 10 years.



Good to see another brother in the trade. I have 14 years. Before that I was a supervisor in the printed circuit board manufacturing industry for 20 years.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 14, 2005)

House Parent.

If you need details just ask. I believe most of you know. If not check out my site www.dontlietokids.net


----------



## lwadkins (Oct 14, 2005)

USAF computer tech (hardware on AWAC's)
Hardware tech on plotting and cutting platforms
Computer tech on Directory Assistance systems and related voice response systems.

Currently SS teacher and volunteer worker at a Christian School.


----------



## ANT (Oct 14, 2005)

Truck Driver.
Been driving trucks on and off for almost 17 years.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANT_
> Truck Driver.
> Been driving trucks on and off for almost 17 years.



Hey Anthony, I thought you were a barber now?


----------



## Richard King (Oct 14, 2005)

I was a teacher and coach and a lot of other things in the past.
Mostly I was in pharmaceutical sales for 18 plus years until I was layed off. 
Out of necessity I ended up in landscaping and frankly I feel better about myself doing this. 
I have no idea what else God has in store for me.


----------



## kceaster (Oct 14, 2005)

Microsoft Engineer for Computer Science Corporation.

But that's just my day job.

KC


----------



## ANT (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by ANT_
> ...



No, never have been. My wife is the barber. I just own the shop.  (And that's the way I like it.) I have been driving trucks on and off since I was 17. (I'm 34 now.)





[Edited on 10-14-2005 by ANT]


----------



## Calvibaptist (Oct 14, 2005)

Worked at Sears (Darn right, Sears!).
Was minister of music and youth for 3 years.
Sold Jewelry, did bookkeeping, at jewelry store in downtown Annapolis, MD
Pastoring church for 5 years (and counting).

Also, homeschooling my 5-year-old son.


----------



## Mrs.SolaFide (Oct 14, 2005)

My degree in Social Work has actually come in handy several times at my new job - being my church's secretary...but I can't WAIT to be a momma/helpmeet!!!


----------



## Gregg (Oct 14, 2005)

Woodworker/craftsman (I build mostly guitars)


----------



## daveb (Oct 14, 2005)

Web developer using ASP/ASP.NET, javascript and SQL backend.


----------



## bond-servant (Oct 14, 2005)

Wife of Steve, homeschool teacher to our third and fourth grader, Whitefield student, 

Once upona time, used to be a software tester and database programmer /admin in my life before kids. Two of the coolest places I worked was Microsoft and Muzak(the elevator music people). Have also been involved leading many womens ministries over the years, from teams/events to Sunday School. There's something about worshipping God with all your sisters in Christ :bigsmile:

Pretty much can be summerized now as helpmeet, housekeeper, baker, student and teacher


----------



## Presbyrino (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daveb_
> Web developer using ASP/ASP.NET, javascript and SQL backend.



Hey, I use those same technologies at work (ASP.NET/C#, JavaScript and MSSQL). Good to see another fellow brother in code


----------



## Presbyrino (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> Software Developer for the past 22 years of major "geek-friendly" file systems, device drivers, compiler code generator, various/sundry miscelleaous formats and low-level system utilites. Currently coding security related software for an object-oriented metadata server (co-inventor of a Patent-pending process for a portion of such).
> 
> I speak Assembler, C, Java, SAS Datastep and Macro, SQL, etc. and hope to be reading Biblical Hebrew respectably in the next 3 years or so.  My English could be better
> ...



Brian, do you speak any "Klingon"?


----------



## Herald (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Philip A_
> I am a civilian mechanical design engineer for the Navy at China Lake.
> The security department allows me to tell you that I am an engineer on base
> 
> I make cool toys for Navy flyboys.



Philip - oh my...your not far from the "land that time forgot." Five years ago I drove through China Lake towards Death Valley. There is a town there called "Trona." Freaky town. No one lives there. All the homes are abandoned. Reminds me of the "Andromeda Strain."


----------



## daveb (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sntijerina_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by daveb_
> ...



Cool, now I know who to ask for help. 

I've used lots of other languages but this is what I use most of the time these days.


----------



## Herald (Oct 14, 2005)

Sales Rep for Chemsearch (specialty maintenace products). Prior to that, 15 years in the rental uniform industry...mostly with ARAMARK.


----------



## Larry Hughes (Oct 14, 2005)

a cook at a fast food joint
a college student
a cook/server at a nicer restaurant
a lab teacher in college
a laborer at one of the worst jobs I've ever been involved in
a paint contractor
a chemist
a consultant at an engineering firm (geologist)
a contractor for a very short stint (learned really what it means to pay taxes)
a regulator (geologist)

But my favorite and honestly the hardest of all:

a husband
a father


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 14, 2005)

Presently, 
ER Nurse (RN),
Seminary Student.

Formerly, 
Lowes night stocker,
Wendy's cook,
Navy Nuclear Electrician,
Dairy Queen cook,
Plumber's apprentice.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Oct 14, 2005)

Systems engineer, Lockheed Martin


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 14, 2006)

Philip A said:


> I am a civilian mechanical design engineer for the Navy at China Lake.
> The security department allows me to tell you that I am an engineer on base
> 
> I make cool toys for Navy flyboys.



Hey, Philip - the company I work for, Northrop Grumman (Ship Systems Sector), has some stuff out there.

I am a Program Manager for them.

Music Minister

Apologetics Teacher

Alpha Geek!


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 14, 2006)

I am 32.

Independent Real Estate Investor.


Prior to this I was a chef for a number of years.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 14, 2006)

Service writer for a GM dealership. Lot's of phone calls and lot's of complaints.
headache----------------


----------



## gwine (Dec 14, 2006)

Blueridge reformer said:


> Service writer for a GM dealership. Lot's of phone calls and lot's of complaints.
> headache----------------


Never done that but I can appreciate your headaches. We just had our Astro in for a fix-up and now the Malibu is in to find out why the ABS light comes on ($$$) and the turn signals quit working (but you can re-start them by running the emergency flashers for a few seconds.) I don't think you could pay me enough to handle those calls you get.


----------



## BJClark (Dec 14, 2006)

I am a helpmeet and momma...

I was in the AF, Avionics, retrained to personnel got out after I had my first child...she needed me more than Uncle Sam did..
I've worked as a waitress
I've worked in retail
and fastfood...ick!!

I'd like to go back to school and get my degree in Christian Counseling


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2006)

Blueridge, I can relate I ran transmission shops for years when I lived in Ga. 

Former salesman/shop mngr in transmission shops

political consultant- FT for a few years PT since (in the US)

Salesman/estimator in the home renovation field since moving to Canada 6 years ago

Run a part-time BBQ stand a farmers mkt (sat morn) & cater a bit on the side.

Also do some lay-preaching when asked

I also serve on several boards (Farmers Market, Home School assoc., Maple producers, Forestry advisory/ prov govt, etc)


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2006)

Blueridge reformer said:


> Service writer for a GM dealership. Lot's of phone calls and lot's of complaints.
> headache----------------



Brother Iwill lift a glass to you tonight . I know how hard that job is. In the six years I did a similar job (transmission shop) I went from a non-smoker to a 2 pack a day habit! 

I used to say that some day I would like to have a job where I could pick up the phone and not know that every person calling me was angry .

BTW I have since stopped smoking


----------



## historyb (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm a computer tutor at the local Community College and sell Computers from my site


----------



## Philip A (Dec 14, 2006)

jdlongmire said:


> Hey, Philip - the company I work for, Northrop Grumman (Ship Systems Sector), has some stuff out there.
> 
> I am a Program Manager for them.



Cool!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 14, 2006)

Kevin said:


> Brother Iwill lift a glass to you tonight . I know how hard that job is. In the six years I did a similar job (transmission shop) I went from a non-smoker to a 2 pack a day habit!
> 
> I used to say that some day I would like to have a job where I could pick up the phone and not know that every person calling me was angry .
> 
> BTW I have since stopped smoking




My wife just called to say hello and tell me she loves me. That'll get me through for a while!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 14, 2006)

Kevin said:


> Brother Iwill lift a glass to you tonight . I know how hard that job is. In the six years I did a similar job (transmission shop) I went from a non-smoker to a 2 pack a day habit!
> 
> I used to say that some day I would like to have a job where I could pick up the phone and not know that every person calling me was angry .
> 
> BTW I have since stopped smoking



Hey brother, did that job make you cuss out loud sometimes?


----------



## tdowns (Dec 14, 2006)

*Teacher*

Moved to Los Angeles to become a movie star...not an actor...A MOVIE STAR!!!!

Now I'm a 6th and 7th grade Math teacher in Los Angeles (East L.A.) and write kids programs, novels and screenplays.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 14, 2006)

Army officer for 5 years and now living in Indonesia.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 14, 2006)

trevorjohnson said:


> Army officer for 5 years and now living in Indonesia.



Ahh dear brother, you have moved up to a much higher calling!!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2006)

Blueridge reformer said:


> Hey brother, did that job make you cuss out loud sometimes?



Did it ever. No one ever calls a transmission shop unless they are in the midst of a real crisis.

I was not even aware of any change in my vocabulary until one night at family worship my 2 1/2 yo daughter was praying and she said; "Amen. Oh damn i forgot to pray for bumpy and nanny!"

Trust me that is a real wake-up call to a dad. 

After that I repented and apologised to her and I guess that really made an impression. A few months later she was in the shop and heard one of my most foul-mouthed mechanics take the Lords name in vain. She walked up to him and pulled on his sleave to get his attention then she said "Jesus does not like us to use his name that way." He was so shocked. He apolagised to her and actually started to cry. Later he came to see me in the office with tears in his eyes and begged me to pray for him that he would stop swearing in front of his own kids. Out of the mouths of babes, eh.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 14, 2006)

Hospital Corpsman 1st class in the United States Navy.
I'm an advanced medical laboratory technician.(NEC 8506)


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 14, 2006)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> Since we're doing "get to know you" threads like What is your age?, I thought I would start one on vocations.
> 
> What do you do for a livin'?



Professor of Physics at a small mainline-related college in Iowa... after my undergrad degree, did the usual graduate school (Northwestern University) and postdoctoral research (Cornell University) thing before taking my present job, where I've been for four years. I absolutely love the teaching I do, and every opportunity I have to quietly serve the students who need the most support at this place - the faithful, Bible-believing Christian kids.

Todd


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 14, 2006)

Kevin said:


> Did it ever. No one ever calls a transmission shop unless they are in the midst of a real crisis.



Kind of like the job of a pastor, eh?  

Todd


----------



## staythecourse (Dec 14, 2006)

*This could be helpful folks*

What would you all do if you had a good degree (finance from U of Michigan) were almost 40 and am in seminary looking to be a church planter. My resume looks like garbage (shame) and am now I'm looking again with something that will provide tuition reimbursement, health, and about $30G. I got it in me but where to go? Praying about this consistently and know there's something out there for me. 

Current occupation: Gas station clerk (more shame) at about $7.00 an hour before tax! HEP ME!

Thanks


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 14, 2006)

Nurse Case Manager/Tenet Health
http://www.tenethealth.com/TenetHealth


----------



## Arch2k (Dec 14, 2006)

Design/Stress Engineer for Aircraft interiors

http://www.decraneaircraft.com/precision_pattern.html


----------



## caddy (Dec 14, 2006)

I.T. at Local Chattanooga Hospital
Analyst / Report Writer / Programmer
B.A. Humanities 
B.S.N. Nursing


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 14, 2006)

1Co 7:20 Let every man abide in the same calling wherein he was called. 
1Co 7:21 Art thou called being a servant? care not for it: but if thou mayest be made free, use it rather.
1Co 7:22 For he that is called in the Lord, being a servant, is the Lord's freeman: likewise also he that is called, being free, is Christ's servant.
1Co 7:23 Ye are bought with a price; be not ye the servants of men. 
1Co 7:24 Brethren, let every man, wherein he is called, therein abide with God.


----------



## Timothy William (Dec 15, 2006)

Currently doing sales and admin for a communications company. Previously was in low level customer service and tech support. Hoping to land a real job one of these days.


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 15, 2006)

Currently while in seminary I:

Work at our Seminary's Maintenance department.
Work at our Seminary's Cafeteria.
Work on Saturday's cutting down trees.

In February I will also begin doing my internship at my church.


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Dec 15, 2006)

staythecourse said:


> What would you all do if you had a good degree (finance from U of Michigan) were almost 40 and am in seminary looking to be a church planter. My resume looks like garbage (shame) and am now I'm looking again with something that will provide tuition reimbursement, health, and about $30G. I got it in me but where to go? Praying about this consistently and know there's something out there for me.
> 
> Current occupation: Gas station clerk (more shame) at about $7.00 an hour before tax! HEP ME!
> 
> Thanks



there are lots of people that can sympathize with you.
i'm 53, over the last 35 years i've spent 5 years in the army, 5 years at a decent job, 5 years at ok jobs that paid the bills, 16 years in higher education (jobs and school often overlapped) and probably 20 years unemployed, which in several ways is a bit worse than $7.00 hr.

the last time i worked a job was nearly 7 years ago. if past experience is any indicator it will take about 2 years just to find another job (average time in the past), several hundred resumes sent out, and 50 job interviews.

if my dad was still alive, his first words to me would be, "so what do you want to be when you grow up?"

but in the mean time, i've read lots of books, raised 6 kids to adulthood, encouraged 3 to finish university degrees, and like you prayed for decades, consistently and constantly for direction and what to do for a Christian calling. I hope God answers before too much longer.

so take heart, you are not alone.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Dec 15, 2006)

Publications Administrator
Logistics/Haulage Admin
School Truancy Officer
Home Shopping Delivery
Petrol Station Attendent
Civil Servant, PA to Grp Capt, RAF
Civil Servant, Joint Casualty and Compassionate Centre
Insurance Customer Service Agent.

Pretty varied.

And, of course, that is just during work hours. I do the work I love in my 'spare time'!

JH


----------



## Timothy William (Dec 15, 2006)

rmwilliamsjr said:


> there are lots of people that can sympathize with you.
> i'm 53, over the last 35 years i've spent 5 years in the army, 5 years at a decent job, 5 years at ok jobs that paid the bills, 16 years in higher education (jobs and school often overlapped) and probably 20 years unemployed, which in several ways is a bit worse than $7.00 hr.
> 
> the last time i worked a job was nearly 7 years ago. if past experience is any indicator it will take about 2 years just to find another job (average time in the past), several hundred resumes sent out, and 50 job interviews.
> ...


I'm in a similar situation, though I have only been in it for perhaps 8 years. And I don't have children. I will pray for you and your family.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 15, 2006)

caddy said:


> I.T. at Local Chattanooga Hospital
> Analyst / Report Writer / Programmer
> B.A. Humanities
> B.S.N. Nursing



Steve what hospital? i several friends who are md's mostly at tri-county (Hutcheson medical centre)


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 15, 2006)

Ok, here goes...

student (OBU - Shawnee, OK. BBA Int'l Business)
intern, Tianjin, PRC
assistant factory mgr, TJ
general mgr, tiny printing company
clinic mgr, Intl SOS
landscaping, Canada
school teacher, tj

my favorite so far is the last one - lots of time with my kids and significant time off (for home projects, etc.) 

Though they have all been good learning experiences, the last has been the most fulfilling with regards to my family. I just realised that in one month, I'll have been here ten years. We arrived newlyweds (and me an intern) and now have five children. Wow!


----------



## caddy (Dec 15, 2006)

Kevin

Memorial Hospital in Chattanooga, TN

I was born @ Tri-County-Hutcheson, and still live within 10 miles of it.  



Kevin said:


> Steve what hospital? i several friends who are md's mostly at tri-county (Hutcheson medical centre)


----------



## caddy (Dec 15, 2006)

This is pretty neat. My son has some very expensive guitars. He taught himself to play a few years ago. He is quite an accomplished player now.

What $$ range do you sell them for Gregg? What types of Woods do you use? How long does it take you per Instrument ?



Gregg said:


> Woodworker/craftsman (I build mostly guitars)


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 15, 2006)

Gregg, I've got to ask you too; what sort of guitars? Woods? Etc, etc. Details, please...


----------



## smhbbag (Dec 15, 2006)

Full-Time Student
PT Operations Supervisor for a major shipping company

Or as the saying goes for jobs there, "Part-time is full-time, full-time is all the time."


----------



## PresReformed (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm a journeymen electrician and part-time student. I also recently began publishing puritan books as a hobby/business.


----------



## Gregg (Dec 15, 2006)

caddy said:


> This is pretty neat. My son has some very expensive guitars. He taught himself to play a few years ago. He is quite an accomplished player now.
> 
> What $$ range do you sell them for Gregg? What types of Woods do you use? How long does it take you per Instrument ?



I used to have a pretty good website up for a # of years that had most of that info during my heyday, but I took it down recently. The types of guitars I make/made are resonator guitars (acoustic steel guitars) and you can see some of them here.

http://mckennaguitars.blogspot.com/


----------



## beej6 (Dec 16, 2006)

Child psychiatrist.


----------



## TeachMe (Dec 16, 2006)

I get paid to teach HS English, MS Spanish, and coach Forensics.


----------



## Arch2k (Dec 16, 2006)

Gregg said:


> I used to have a pretty good website up for a # of years that had most of that info during my heyday, but I took it down recently. The types of guitars I make/made are resonator guitars (acoustic steel guitars) and you can see some of them here.
> 
> http://mckennaguitars.blogspot.com/


 
Interesting. I inherited a 1930's dobro. It has carvings all over the front, back and neck. I've often wondered how much its worth.


----------



## Gregg (Dec 16, 2006)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> Interesting. I inherited a 1930's dobro. It has carvings all over the front, back and neck. I've often wondered how much its worth.



Actually those carvings are sandblasted into the wood. (Without seeing it), it sounds like a model 66 which isn't worth as much as you think (prewar Dobros don't have very high re-sale values unless it is a very rare model like a model 85, 125 or 206). 

Most sell for less than $2000.00 high or about $1000.00 low. The squareneck models usually have higher resale values.

I've owned a couple of Dobros from 1929. One I sold for $1000 and the other around $600.00 or so.


----------



## staythecourse (Dec 16, 2006)

*Can't seem to grow up myself*

This is unacceptable. I have too much potential and not enough drive. The big "why?" question keeps popping up. "Shut up and 'Do'" is the answer. All I want to do is preach about Christ and his greatness yet I lack diligence. It seems to me a sin to know as much as I know and lack the 'stay-with-it-ness' to pursue righteouness. Lord help me to finish the race. I need more couragenousness and holiness,then I can help others. Lord help me. This is more of a prayer request than anything else. It think ofall the places that need to hear the gospel and I'm stuck.


----------

